# Transfer Express Offers AquaTru™ Screen Printed Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Transfer Express water-based transfer AquaTru™ is your solution to heat printing Lycra®, Spandex and nylon. It offers the soft, lightweight look and feel of a water-based screen print using a process specifically designed for decorating performance wear and other difficult-to-decorate fabrics.

Offering high stretch and rebound, AquaTru transfers also can be used on cotton, polyester and cotton/poly blends.. Because they are heat applied at a low 275 degrees F. and peeled hot, the production time is shortened as is the risk of scorching. 

Sixty stock colors are offered, and custom color matching is available. Send your own artwork or use Easy Prints art. There is a minimum order of 50 sheets, and customers are encouraged get the most for their order by filling a 12-inch by 19-inch sheet. 

Spot color is priced by the number of colors, and costs can be estimated using the Transfer Express Price Calculator. AquaTru transfers are CPSIA-compliant and a free sample is available on request. 

To learn more, go to https://transferexpress.com/heat-applied-transfers/aquatru-screen-printed-transfers

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

